
Ask HN: Why is there almost no part-time jobs? - Trufa
I&#x27;m a web dev, and I&#x27;m working on my own projects. It would be very easy to me to get a full time job, but I almost don&#x27;t have options for part-time jobs, freelance or fix.<p>Any ideas?
======
ggggtez
There are no part time jobs in tech because it's cheaper and less coordination
required to hire 1 person full time than 2 people part time.

Your projects are probably not valuable, you should just get a full time job
and do your hobby in your own time.

------
oceanghost
Because most tech jobs expect substantial free overtime?

